# Brush repair through brush holes?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I burned up a brush on my Kostov. Exciting pictures of the carnage, and analysis ad nauseum, will be in a future post.

Can brush, holder, and springs be replaced through the brush holes, or is it easier in the long run to drop the motor and remove the end of it? Thanks in advance for the advice!

Also, any suggestions for the best place to buy brushes for an old Kostov?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I burned up a brush on my Kostov. Exciting pictures of the carnage, and analysis ad nauseum, will be in a future post.
> 
> Can brush, holder, and springs be replaced through the brush holes, or is it easier in the long run to drop the motor and remove the end of it? Thanks in advance for the advice!
> 
> Also, any suggestions for the best place to buy brushes for an old Kostov?


Remove the motor. Work with it on the bench.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I was afraid that would be the case! Oh well, it's much easier to drop than the gas motor! I assume that means to also remove the motor's end plate? Thanks.


major said:


> Remove the motor. Work with it on the bench.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> I was afraid that would be the case! Oh well, it's much easier to drop than the gas motor! I assume that means to also remove the motor's end plate? Thanks.


Hey David,

If you have a damaged brush holder, you must replace it from the inside of the comm end head (CEH). That means removing the CEH. That also allows you to inspect for other damage. I don't know what happened to your motor, but a brush failure likely will mean you need to recondition the commutator. While you're at it that deep, go over the whole thing with a good cleaning and inspection and new bearings if needed.

Post up those juicy photos.

major


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I am assuming that the 9" Kostov is like the 10.5" Kostov. The brush holders are riveted to the brush ring. Email Kostov and order a new brush ring. They promptly sent me my new parts. The ring is removable and is adjustable. This is from the 10.5" Kostov interpole motor. 

http://greenev.zapto.org/kostov/Kostov_Zapi/The_Albums/The_Albums.html


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Gottdi, I bow in your general direction. That is exactly the picture I needed to see to know what I need to do. Thankfully it looks pretty easy to replace. The carnage photos will be especially good once I have the end of the motor off! I forget, did you say what caused you to need new brush gear?

My commutator could use cleaning up, also. Is that usually done with abrasives, or by a cutting bit like a lathe would use? Thanks again Gottdi and Major, DIYEC is a very valuable resource!

I have a related question on cooling, I'll post that as a separate thread.


----------

